# Aussie Jags?????



## zobo (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard more about jags in Oz?
Everyone is aware that there are rumours of illegal lines smuggled into the country being bred and offspring will be for sale soon......good luck to whoever is first trying to sell them, the rumour mill will be working overtime!
But what about this aussie line of 'jag-like' carpets?
anyone got any pics of animals they are working with to get similar looking animals?
I will start with one of my jungles, 'jinx'. He was a freebie believe it or not and was a tiny litle non-eater when I got him, now he is a cracker and has a great 'jag-like' pattern. He was supposed to be palmerston jungle.
In the flesh he glows and is so much brighter than all my other jungles. Hopefully net year he will breed with a girl or two! 
jas


----------



## miley_take (Oct 1, 2008)

he is s stunner, do you have to wear sunnies when you look at him?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! I bet whoever gave him to you is now thinking "God damn it..." lol.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 1, 2008)

I think a lot of the Aussie reduced patterns that get posted on here look as good as any Jag....


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't think we can really kid ourselves into thinking we can match the best Jags...YET. There are definitely animals here that look as good as the average good Jag and a few more generations I think we will be a lot closer and the presence of 'real' Jags either makes the goal easier or harder depending on what side of the purity fence you sit on.
If anyone has some that look like these please could they let me know 
That snake of Zobos really does look much nicer in the flesh, not sure why he wouldn't accept the $50 I offered him to take it off his hands.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 1, 2008)

geez He is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## zobo (Oct 1, 2008)

Ash, you can have him for $50 and one of those ugly darwins you have  LOL

jas


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 1, 2008)

That top picture boa is awesome,i cant understand why he wouldnt take the 50 of you,better luck next time,ha,ha...


----------



## Colin (Oct 1, 2008)

nice one zobo. that second pic looks a bit like an atherton holdback I bred (and kept) last season. hatched 10-02-2008
Im just looking to try and breed some nice jungles and not really working towards a jag type though


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2008)

No problem Jason, you mean this one ?  That's a very nice Jungle Colin, I see why you held it back.


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 1, 2008)

lol... i want!


----------



## Colin (Oct 1, 2008)

ooooh I like that one ash  very nice mate.

thanks. she actually has a full dorsal stripe from back of the neck to the tip of her tail. 
Still colouring up but I hope turns bright yellow :lol:


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2008)

man jags make me melt!! i want one soooo bad, absolutly stunning animals. nothing beets a nice jungle jag!
im just waiting for the day somebody comes forward with them, will be interesting and it will imo have a huge impact on the hybrid debate. if they are here i dont really understand why they are so secretive about it? its more legit then the GTP situation will ever be, atleast most of them actually originated in australia, anyway that is for a whole other debate. as said it will be hard to compete with these guys until we actualy have them available, which as siad it shouldnt be to long now.
the best examples i have seen would be joels animals but there are a few that are also extremely nice, such as zac's and junglefreaks!
here are some stuning jags, obvisously not mine unfortunatly. but possibly a look into the future??


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 1, 2008)

jason those pictures made my legs weak ! im in love !


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

What's bred to get a jag? Beautiful pictures, people.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

A carpet with the jag gene. Which is a co-dominant mutation, the homozygous form is a leucistic.


----------



## LunaLu (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry if I sound dumb (very new to the snake world) what is a JAG?


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

LunaLu said:


> sorry if I sound dumb (very new to the snake world) what is a JAG?


 
Jag is short for Jaguar, and, going by waruikazi, is a natural mutation that results in a reduced pattern, similar to albinoism (where it is a lack of melamin).


----------



## Perko (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's mine, getting a mate for him this year.


----------



## jasontini (Oct 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> What's bred to get a jag? Beautiful pictures, people.


 

Yeah, i would like to know too..

C'mon people, more pics..! They are stunnning..!
Makes me wana just staaare in amazement.......:shock:


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

Spike, that doesn't even look jagish.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 1, 2008)

I bred a whole clutch of striped animals that vary a bit from this girl which I have since lost but she looks very very close to the jag I've posted along with her.I'm holding my striped animals back and believe they are genetic and will see what comes from breeding the siblings with each other.

The jags one must remember have now been crossed with everything possible hence the huge variety of jag morphs which I do find are stunning looking animals but would be nice to see what would have come from selectively breeding the so called pure coastal jags with each other but people started crossing them straight away.Some of the nicest jags seem to be jag cross IJ's.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

There are still alot of people producing 'pure' coastal jags in the US. I recon they look pretty similar to the IJ jags, i like the jungle jags myself.


----------



## LunaLu (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 1, 2008)

Imagine popping something like this out of a clutch of coastals lol it's nice to dream,I'm sure we'll have our own similar type of morph but maybe not the same as overseas jags which when bred together produce leucistics which unfortunately do not survive.

Maybe someone here will produce something similar and then if they get leucistics when bred to each other and get viable living offspring it would be much the same jag morph as overseas but better if the super form survived???


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2008)

LunaLu said:


> sorry if I sound dumb (very new to the snake world) what is a JAG?



A jag is a carpet morph that arose overseas about 20 years ago (not sure on the exact year), it originally came about after breeding two 'mcdowelli' together. as said, they are a co-dominant heterozygous for a luecistic animal, hence if you breed two jags together you will get some normal animals, some jags and some luecistics, unfortunatly the luecis never servive long out of the egg. the beauty of the morph is that you can breed a jag to any animal and a proportion of the offspring themselves will be jags. the animal in the photos i posted are from a jag to a zebra jungle (zebrajunglejag), jag to a granit IJ (graniteIJjag). also if you breed a jag to a jag you sometimes get super jags which is like the one i posted with very reduced pattern. IMO the genetics of this morph is the key to its liking...the possabilities are endless!! look at some of the overseas forums and breeders sites, you'll see what i mean!!
here is a picture of what the breeder called a 'red eyed paradox luecistic' unfortunatly it died not to long after it hached. i belive it was hatched in japan from memory??


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> also if you breed a jag to a jag you sometimes get super jags which is like the one i posted with very reduced pattern. IMO the genetics of this morph is the key to its liking...the possabilities are endless!! look at some of the overseas forums and breeders sites, you'll see what i mean!!



I thought the 'super jags' were just high quality line bred animals?


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I thought the 'super jags' were just high quality line bred animals?



you may be right, i was under the impression that you have a higher chance of producing them with a jag x jag. i belive jag x tigers throw some outstanding animal! i have read up on it all in the past but these days i just find myself drooling at the pictures and missing some of the details....lol. im sure most can relate to that!.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 1, 2008)

As I posted before breeding jag to jag results into the super form which are leucistic but none ever seem to survive very long at all if they even make it out of the egg with one exception so far being the paradox leucistic which was born quite unhealthy,survived for a short time and also died.I think the more they outcross the more chances of a healthy living leucistic!


----------



## zulu (Oct 1, 2008)

*re Ausssie*



notechistiger said:


> What's bred to get a jag? Beautiful pictures, people.



How the story goes is that they are coastals and that there is a jag gene,coastals overseas and here also are all over the shop.The founder parents of the original jags were displayed on a website for a while,one looked a fairly typical coastal and the other like a cape tribulation type appearance,IMO its the genes of the capetribulation looking one that made the difference,gives them that light reduced pattern appearance.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah but I doubt if we bred even a jagish looking coastal to a Cape Trib lke animal we'd get jags and then leucistics when the jags were bred together,it would be nice to see our own produced jags without having to import them "smuggle" them from overseas.

There's many lines producing jag like animals however they won't produce leucistics and should be named something else if outstanding jag like animals get bred and it is genetic which many striped lines are!!


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice carpet guys, Zobo that's one cool looking stripey you have there, good luck on breeding.



BROWNS said:


> yeah but I doubt if we bred even a jagish looking coastal to a Cape Trib lke animal we'd get jags
> 
> Carefull Browney Depends on your standards
> For many that will automatically qualify as crossbreeding.
> ...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 1, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> Future is bright for these morphs, something to look forward to......
> 
> favourite pair
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


 
Stunner Joel, for the love of god, tell me this is the family I am becoming a part of!! Azza.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> As I posted before breeding jag to jag results into the super form which are leucistic but none ever seem to survive very long at all if they even make it out of the egg with one exception so far being the paradox leucistic which was born quite unhealthy,survived for a short time and also died.I think the more they outcross the more chances of a healthy living leucistic!



What i read, from the owner of the paradox, is that it was born quite healthy but supposedly died from the stress caused by having to manually shed the poor little thing.


----------



## SCam (Oct 1, 2008)

wow!!! awesome pics everybody!!


----------



## Brigsy (Oct 1, 2008)

Stunning!!! But what will happen to our poor old classics when they are available?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 1, 2008)

Joel, that pair is stunning :shock:

Here's a pair of mine, looking forward to next few years...Female left, Male right.

I'll post pics of my RP junglefreak (Roger L) "jungle" jags (term loosely applied) when I get a chance on the weekend, they are looking hot as well!

And to top it off, my cat that, sorta proves I have a jag fetish...lol


----------



## jasontini (Oct 1, 2008)

..that bengal is sooo cuute...!


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> Joel, that pair is stunning :shock:
> 
> Here's a pair of mine, looking forward to next few years...Female left, Male right.
> 
> ...



Scott those carpets are stunning mate, they are truely coming along! iv been meaning to PM you about there progress! you know kurt and i are dying to get a COUPLE of PAIRS when they breed mate. well done mate.
talk soon


----------



## SnakePower (Oct 1, 2008)

What an interesting thread...

Nice looking stripey Zobo! One hell of a good "free" score :shock:

Scott, that cat is insane to say the least!! The RP's are looking damn fine too!! 

It was thought/believed that the Paradox Jag survived longer than any others due to having the paradox genetics, thus giving it a small amount of normal genetics, rather than the full and fatal leucistic gene. It did however show neurological disorder signs from when it was hatched.

Well here are a couple of our morphs, Jagish if you like....

Certainly a very exciting future for this line of animals!!! 

Founding female






A couple of her bubs... obviously holdbacks! These will hopefully be breeding next season and one male will go back over mum  









One of last season's hotties...





Enjoy!
Zac.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Jas....
Well mate, you guys have some stunners that I want as well....maybe we may come to some sort of arrangement! LOL
Cheers Bud!



Jason said:


> Scott those carpets are stunning mate, they are truely coming along! iv been meaning to PM you about there progress! you know kurt and i are dying to get a COUPLE of PAIRS when they breed mate. well done mate.
> talk soon


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 1, 2008)

Well it was about time Zac, mine were actually bred by Zac and that is their Mum.
Yeah the cat is real cool...even has a spotted belly like a Jaguar.
Talk soon mate....


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> Thanks Jas....
> Well mate, you guys have some stunners that I want as well....maybe we may come to some sort of arrangement! LOL
> Cheers Bud!



well work something out im sure, next season we should have some animals breeding that we thought wouldnt be ready. so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 1, 2008)

akira said:


> Stunner Joel, for the love of god, tell me this is the family I am becoming a part of!! Azza.


 

Hi mate,

here's pics of your female to show this thread and your male is on shed so i won't disturb him now.

Joel


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow 
a full on thread with show stopping prosserpine coastals running riot LOL

stunning carpets guys 
oh yer jags are hot too,, but ilegal ??? worst luck.

cheers
Roger


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO..a touch of sarcasm there mate huh...?
And here I was plugging you RP "jagish" jungles who are crackers as well. :lol::lol: We'll get there one day.



Jungle_Freak said:


> Wow
> a full on thread with show stopping prosserpine coastals running riot LOL
> 
> stunning carpets guys
> ...


----------



## funcouple (Oct 1, 2008)

wot do i say??? wow


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 1, 2008)

only have some old pics.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 1, 2008)

Oldies but Goodies!!!!!!
Beautiful animals there pike 1, do you have any history to share with us?



pike1 said:


> only have some old pics.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 1, 2008)

Scott 
i meant what i said, 
as far as im concerned prossie coastals are amazing and i can see plenty morph potential from this locality line of coastals 
cheers
Roger,


----------



## SnakePower (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome pics Mike, those animals are incredible!! 



Southside Morelia said:


> Well it was about time Zac, mine were actually bred by Zac and that is their Mum. Talk soon mate....



Well, I decided with everyone showing off, I'd better join the party! LOL. Yep, definitely talk soon mate!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 1, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> here's pics of your female to show this thread and your male is on shed so i won't disturb him now.
> 
> Joel


 

Wow, I was just looking at the pics you sent me, in this pic you posted, she looks magnificent, absolute stunner. What gets me is, in the photos you emailed, i thought the male looked even better! I do believe I am falling in love!!

Here's another pic of the female of this pair







And here's a pic of the male...




http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=65101&stc=1&d=1222865295


----------



## zobo (Oct 1, 2008)

Guys, this is great, lots of wicked snakes going on there.

Can't wait to see some of Zac's and Joel's hatchies in next few years,
some very nice RP's 
jas


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's more pics........

A nice pairing for this season.









Pics of the pair on their hey days(younger and brighter)

Male




Female





One of last years Juvies(Now Sold)





Taking Orders for this season coming

Regards,

Joel


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, there's some amazing carpets round, even if they're not true jags. 

Zobo, That's a fantastic jungle, particularly since it was free :shock: Looks like a stock line?


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2008)

omg, Jason, *gasps* they're amazing


----------



## craigryan (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all awesome pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## zobo (Oct 2, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Wow, there's some amazing carpets round, even if they're not true jags.
> 
> Zobo, That's a fantastic jungle, particularly since it was free :shock: Looks like a stock line?



I have a pair of STOCKS line jungles but this guy came from an unknown back yard breeder, so could be a whole new line!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 2, 2008)

Fair enough, head pattern looks like a classic stock like head. Very interesting....


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 3, 2008)

WHOAAA!!

I hope someone LEGALLY breeds 'jag like' animals in Oz!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 3, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> And to top it off, my cat that, sorta proves I have a jag fetish...lol



Uh try to stay calm but you have a large man eating jaguar in your house RUN!!!!!


----------



## Retic (Oct 4, 2008)

Some great looking snakes guys, exciting times ahead. 
Here's one of mine that while I know isn't jaggish it has lots of potential and is also one of my favourite snakes.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bump. has anybody bred any jags - jungle or carpets this season. show us your hatchling pics!!!


----------



## Renagade (Dec 5, 2008)

MMmm.. very nice. i think it is the way of the future. gorgeous animals will always have a decent price tag attached to them, with all the variation in the world. in my opinion... of course.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2008)

dont think you will be seing picture of jags here in australia just yet, there are rumours of a few known breeders having and breeding them but just going to release them yet. wont be long though from what i hear... rumours, aren't they great.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> dont think you will be seing picture of jags here in australia just yet, there are rumours of a few known breeders having and breeding them but just going to release them yet. wont be long though from what i hear... rumours, aren't they great.


 
i meant has anybody had any success with their aussie "jags". as in reduced pattern etc jungles and prossies from australian lines. hopefully those rumours are true though would love to own one


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Might be a bit early for pics yet. I know a few people that'll have some nice ones, but they're still in egg form. Some not even layed yet!


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 6, 2008)

*Striped Coastal Holdbacks*

Hi,

Here are some Coastals we bred last season.
Out of the 14 eggs , 12 were Striped. 

Will be interesting to see what they produce when the time comes. 

Male



Females





(sorry not sure how to make the pictures bigger ,. so you will have to click on them  ,.)


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 11, 2011)

Just thought i'd bump this thread....have a read its quite funny how we all spoke about this stuff ONLY 3 years ago! lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 11, 2011)

It's like Groundhog Day Scott!


----------



## longqi (Nov 11, 2011)

the most interesting bit is how there was confusion over RP then and there still is confusion now

Although Reduced Pattern is a pretty good description of some of the Aussie lines without Jag genes
I believe it will have to be dropped

Far too close to reduced pattern morph and only adds to the confusion with very different answers and explanations from "Aussie Beauty" breeders and Jag breeders

Maybe Aussie Beauty could be a go??
But whatever is chosen it needs to be very different from anything Jag breeders are using and where ever possible 
the exact lineage needs to be carefully recorded


----------



## D3pro (Nov 11, 2011)

I never read this thread lol, until I saw the date I was thinking you were all crazy lol


----------



## killimike (Nov 11, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I never read this thread lol, until I saw the date I was thinking you were all crazy lol



Me too, I was getting a bit weirded out till I finally noticed the 2008 dates!

Great thread to bump.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 11, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> It's like Groundhog Day Scott!


True, but relevant to the other thread about RPM/Jags and how we called our animals Reduced Pattern years ago....
Interesting and relevant I think, but also "Ground-Hog" as alot of stuff on here I guess.
Just for the newer members to read.
Cheers...


----------



## DanNG (Nov 11, 2011)

Caught me out too.. Other thread was a cracker I had been following closely :s


----------



## larks (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone know why the other thread got closed???


----------



## longqi (Nov 11, 2011)

Have no idea why it was closed but it gave much more definitive answers than were available before

Some really useful information regardless of what side of the fence you on regarding Jags


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 11, 2011)

larks said:


> Anyone know why the other thread got closed???



probly cos one of the sponsors was being named as the people to smuggle jags in to aus....

i dont know if thats true or not, or if they did, or if it's still the same people there.

thats just what i took from the other thread


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah they are here and available... though it's impossible to prove they were brought over b y a few certain someones and i guess its done now and gives us more variations and stunners.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 11, 2011)

larks said:


> Anyone know why the other thread got closed???



An explanation would be good! 

Rest assured though maddog, its highly unlikely ANY Sponsor is being accused of smuggling Jags into Australia, that is a ridiculous assumption and definitely NOT the case..LOL 

Lets relax just a bit... I'm sure its because certain well known breeders have been mentioned and the Mods correctly so, need to stop any slander, whether true or false.

This thread is a good blast from the past though, I reckon.

A demonstration where we have been and now are. People have short memories...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 11, 2011)

ROFLMAO! I was so enamoured with jags even back then, I picked up a pair of jungleland's RP Prossies back when this thread was still active! Pics in post #53, that girl just laid 20 eggs on the 18th of October. Ahhh, the circle of life!

*EDIT* Haha, the male is the bloke in my avatar! Funny how things go!


----------



## D3pro (Nov 11, 2011)

Soon it will be the same for zebras and granites. Sigh.... Some day


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 11, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> Rest assured though maddog, its highly unlikely ANY Sponsor is being accused of smuggling Jags into Australia, that is a ridiculous assumption and definitely NOT the case..LOL



yeah, thats why i voiced my uncertainty , but some of those posts were quite suggestive


----------

